# Upper Marlboro, MD - A337699



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't think he's a Terv, but a rough coat

Adoptable Belgian Shepherd Tervuren: A337699: Petfinder

*My Contact Info*


Prince Georges County Animal Management Group
Upper Marlboro, MD
301-780-7200


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is very dark, I think he is handsome.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't believe this shelter always has so many shepherds at the same time. They can never have just one. Of course the last dog listed usually falls off the page. 

Pushing for all "FOUR" GSDs at this shelter. Any help out there? Please?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just heard from a Terv rescue; this guy is not a Terv (didn;t really think so)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Is there anyone that can visit and take some better photos and tell the shelter it looks like one of those black working line sables to me (but not a good photo)?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Any update on handsome boy?


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

I met this guy last weekend and was told he was going to rescue. I called yesterday and left a message. Will post as soon as I hear back.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks like a black sable to me, hope he gets out and into a good home.


----------

